# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Cration de fichier avec Powerbuilder

## cradleofpain

Bonjour  tous !

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la commande permettant de crer un fichier ?

Tant qu' faire, comment crire dedans et enregistrer les modifs ?


Merci d'avance

----------


## Thig

Pour crer un fichier et crire une ligne...



```

```

A+

----------


## cradleofpain

Merci.

Sinon, sais-tu quelle est l'utilit de la commande "GetFileSaveName" ?

C'est pour rcuprer un nom de fichier dj prsent sur le disque dur ?


D'autre part, sais-tu comment faire pour rcuprer (ou enregistrer) le rsultat d'une requte dans un fichier ?

Voici un extrait de mon code :



```

```

Je cr un fichier csv contenant les rsultats mais je n'ai que la premire ligne.

Que dois-je faire pour crire l'ensemble des rsultats ?

Est-il possible de stocker chaque rsultat dans un tableau (au lieu d'avoir :a, :b et :c) ?

Help me !

----------


## Thig

GetFileSaveName, ouvre une fentre Windows permettant de choisir l'endroit ou l'on veut sauvegarder un fichier. Le fichier peut exister ou non.

Pour crer le fichier, il manque les instructions "fetch" permettant de rcuprer toutes les lignes...

Le plus simple est d'utiliser un datastore/datawindow. La fonction saveAs du datastore/datawindow permet de crer automatiquement le fichier dans des formats divers...

Exemple:


```

```


A+

----------


## cradleofpain

J'ai trouv un exemple qui n'utilise pas de datawindow :



```

```

Le problme, c'est que dans le programme o se situe ce code, il fonctionne mais si je l'utilise dans mon programme, sqlca.sqlcode renvoit -1 aprs la ligne "OPEN DYNAMIC curseur;".

Cette faon de faire serait plus facile pour le traitement que j'aimerais faire mais sais-tu pourquoi a ne passe pas ?

----------


## Thig

C'est quoi le message d'erreur (SQLCA.sqlerrtext)?

----------


## cradleofpain

Le problme c'est qu'il ne me renvoit rien !!!

Alors avec a je suis bien avanc !

Et si je met la ligne suivante "MessageBox ( "code" , SQLCA.sqlcode )" avant et aprs le "OPEN DYNAMIC curseur;", avant il me retourne 0 donc apparement a passe mais juste aprs, il me retourne -1 !

Est-ce que l'utilisation d'un curseur dynamique ncessite des dclarations spciales ?

----------


## Thig

La connexion  la base c'est-elle bien pass ? SQLCA.sqlCode ?

----------


## cradleofpain

Le rsultat de SQLCA.SqlCode est indiqu dans mon prcdent message.

Sinon j'ai trouv une solution qui fonctionne.
Il suffit de ne pas passer par une clause et de ne pas utiliser de curseur dynamique.



```

```

L a fonctionne !

Je pense que je vais faire comme a mais je ne vois pas pourquoi a ne passe pas si on utilise une clause...

----------

